# Juwelier skillen



## schookoladini (21. November 2011)

Hi ich möchte juwelier skillen habe 15k gold und nun will ich wissen reicht das?
Und Ich will auch wissen wie lange es dauert das zu skillen?


----------



## Marinokey (22. November 2011)

erst mal dass, was jeder mit etwas Eigenmotivation selbst finden könnte:

http://www.wowberufeguide.de/juwelenschleifen-guide.html

dann noch spezieller zum "Preis" - hängt von den Einkaufskosten/Angebot Deines Servers ab und wie lange Du warten möchtest. Skillst Du in wenigen Stunden, musst Du viele Rezepte, die nur noch "grün" sind ausreizen -> mehr Mats, höhere kosten.

wartest Du ein paar Tage, in denen Du brav die Daily in Dala machst, kannste erstens Mats über die Zeit günstiger kaufen und zweitens durch Juwe-Marken-Rezis effektiver skillen, da die eher "gelb" sind und damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit zum gewünschten Skillpunkt steigt -> weniger Mats, günstiger, dauert aber länger...

in den comments steht was von 10k, prüfs nach und viel Spaß^^


----------



## schookoladini (22. November 2011)

Man kriegt doch immer gelbe rezepte vom lehrer?
Welche dailys ich hab grad bis 110 geskillt und ich bekomm rezepte vom lehrer?
Kriegt man später keine mehr vom lehrer?


----------



## Marinokey (22. November 2011)

du hast den guide, den ich dir gepostet habe...

[  ] gelesen und verstanden
[X] nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden


----------



## schookoladini (23. November 2011)

5k von 1-502 habe sogar schon meine 67 steine drin.


----------

